# lol! Europe vs. italy



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.infonegocio.com/xeron/bruno/italy.html

 

By the way, does anyone know how to save this flash on the local disc?

Enjoy


----------



## diablojota (Jan 22, 2004)

Very cute.  However, I find that the Germans are more similar to the Italians.  I have yet to see any know how to stand in a line.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow. I only thought they bashed on only Americans in their spare time.


----------



## monktus (Jan 23, 2004)

Hehe, that's quite good. After all at least Mussolini got the buses running on time  Although to be honest, they're not much better in my home town.



			
				Satcomer said:
			
		

> Wow. I only thought they bashed on only Americans in their spare time.



No, the rest of Europe does that too


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 23, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> By the way, does anyone know how to save this flash on the local disc?



Yes

go to internet explorer (OMG! it has a use!) open up the download manager (command 4)

double click on one of the downloads (if there is not one, download something small from another site)

change the name to italy.swf (very important to add .swf) 

then in address, replace the URL with http://www.infonegocio.com/xeron/bruno/italy.swf

then click reload and you will have it


or if you have Quicktime Pro, go to open URl, http://www.infonegocio.com/xeron/bruno/italy.swf and then save it


----------



## Trip (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't get it. But it was funny.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 24, 2004)

that could have been as well north vs south italy (south is the chaos) .. or nyc vs rest of the states etc.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 25, 2004)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> go to internet explorer (OMG! it has a use!) open up the download manager (command 4)
> 
> ...



Tnx! It worked!  ::love::


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 25, 2004)

your welcome


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2004)

LOL... that was hilarious!


----------

